# Help! Upcoming road trip and cruise control went out!



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello,
I leave for Arizona from Wisconsin in two days and my cruise control went out last night. It just stopped working, no lights on the dash board light up just the slider works but nothing activates. I called the dealership and they can't get me in. Can you guys help me out!? I have no idea what it could be? 

Thanks in advance!

-Taylor


----------



## imaudi6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Easiest thing first would be to check the fuses. Other than that I haven't experienced any other issues besides the cruise control/ signal switch. Also a transmission fault would cause the cruise to become inop. Good luck


----------



## PakmanA6 (Sep 24, 2010)

My switch itself malfunctioned. I noticed when I would turn on my turning signal on the expressway that my cruise control kicked off. I didnt know if it was some kind of safety feature for a while until it started not doing it time to time. Now it wont work at all... I believe there is a bad place in the actual handle/switch itself that shorted out. Check your fuses first, if that doesnt show a problem, try replacing the lever.. or turning your turn signal on before hitting the button to turn the cruise on.. see if that gives any results.


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

Likely the well known solder joints on the cruise control module. Easy 30 minute repair...

Scroll down in the thread and you will see pictures.

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=1728645


----------

